# A Zefra training (schH) brag!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra turned 1 year old on the 15th of April and has been in schutzhund formally since the day she came home at about 3 months.

She has always been a wild, intense, whirlwind of a girl who doesn't stop. Totally confident, 'in your face', take crap from no one (even me sometimes) type of dog who likes to play by her own rules.

As a young puppy she would come into protection wanting to take the helper down, not caring that there was a sleeve in front of him. She would take her bite, hold it and fight to engage with the helper again - she LIVES to fight.

We have worked a lot on getting Zefra to play by the rules and to THINK before she acts.

Well, today we were in sync, I am getting to know her better and able to read her and our helper/TD is as well. 

We had an AMAZING two sessions today in protection where she still tries to overwhelm the helper but now THINKS before she does it! Wow, she is a smart little cookie (and knows it too!).

I got several compliments on her today about how if I keep on this path there is no way I can't bring her to high levels of competition. This made me extremely proud and happy for her.

She is a small female with just SO MUCH personality both on and off the field! She is starting to come along in obedience as well and today's session went very well, mostly because we are really getting to be in sync with one another. She is so intense and FAST! I am always TOTALLY EXHAUSTED after working with her! Hahaha.. 

After 2 rounds of protection and a great round of obedience we took her to the pet store where she was mush over some toddler and a young little boy. Wiggled excitingly (but didn't jump!!!!) with several people and where she became fast friends with a little Doxi. 

This girl is just so amazing that I can't believe she is mine. I am so proud of her today! Her breeder got to see some of her working today so I am happy for her as well. 

What a great training day for Zefra!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday to Zefra! My mom shares the same b-day
Did anyone take pic's or video of her? I bet she is a blast to handle.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a GREAT brag, Elisbeth! Sounds like you guys are truly becoming a team, congrats!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She sounds like a fun one! 

Congrats and good luck with her! I love those types dogs.... the ones that just have a ton of personality and even though they can be tough... it's so worth it when you see the results!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats! that is always such a great feeling! Kudos to you with Zefra! I know you must be so proud! now where are the pictures?!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That is fantastic Elizabeth! I am excited for you and Zefra!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No photo's this week guys, sorry!

She is just sooooo willing to do anything I ask. ALWAYS focused on me, ALWAYS BEGGING to do something.. I just love her.

Even in the house she offers fussing or fronts just to get a reward or some attention. But she is also the most cuddly, affectionate, social girl I have ever met.. lol.


----------

